# Can you hold my beer?



## Vinz007

Hi guys,today I want to know what all are the different verbs used to say "to hold".. I know there are so many verbs like sostener,aguantar,tener,coger ,..which one is most commonly used ?


_Moderator's note 
Title changed to include the original phrase without any extra words. 
Bevj_


----------



## Soledad Medina

Todo depende del contexto.   Tienes que escribir la frase completa.   Sin esa información es imposible ayudarte.


----------



## Bevj

Hello Vinz007
Please take a moment to read our forum guidelines which explain how to open a thread.
We cannot give lists of verbs.
In each thread you should ask one question about one word or short phrase,  in a complete sentence and with background context.  Then we can help you to choose the best translation.
Without a sentence as a specific example,  we cannot help.

Fellow members, please *wait* for the requested information before offering assistance.


----------



## Vinz007

I mean like ,to hold some items for some time, for example .."Can you hold my beer for a while"


----------



## Agró

¿Puedes *aguantarme/sujetarme *la cerveza un rato?


----------



## Vinz007

Mmm sujetarse is new for me, okay thanks friend


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> ¿Puedes *aguantarme/sujetarme *la cerveza un rato?



I recall hearing agarrar in this context (in which the speaker holds out to another person the thing to be held).  Do you agree with that verb?

¿Me puedes agarrar la cerveza un ratito?


----------



## Agró

gengo said:


> I recall hearing agarrar in this context (in which the speaker holds out to another person the thing to be held).  Do you agree with that verb?
> 
> ¿Me puedes agarrar la cerveza un ratito?


Es entendible, claro, pero me suena a mexicano o a americano en general. Aquí no se usaría.


----------



## Vinz007

Another new word agarrarse,mm okay...


----------



## Aviador

Por aquí definitivamente nadie usaría _agarrar_ en este caso. Quizá lo más usual es _tener_: _¿Me tienes la cerveza?_, o con imperativo: _Tenme la cerveza_.


----------



## Vinz007

Tener or coger - means "to take " mainly,I think.Aguantarse is ok,what about sostener?


----------



## gengo

Vinz007 said:


> Another new word agarrarse



It's agarrar, not agarrarse.  The "me" functions differently from that "se."


----------



## Vinz007

Earlier post was wrong,i mentioned tener instead of tomar....so aguantarse,sujetarse are other options widely used in Latin countries ,Creo..


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba lo común es "aguantarme". "¿Puedes aguantarme la cerveza un momento?"


----------



## Vinz007

I like that verb "aguartarse".I think it's used in Chile too.not sure about Mexico or colombia


----------



## Aviador

Vinz007 said:


> Tener or coger - means "to take " mainly,I think.Aguantarse is ok,what about sostener?


In the Real Academia's dictionary:


> *tener*
> Del lat. _tenēre_.
> Conjug. modelo actual.
> *1*. tr. Asir o mantener asido algo.
> […]
> *3*. tr. *mantener* (‖ sostener). U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Vinz007

Ah


----------



## sarah_

Falta el "coger" tan de por aquí:
¿Puedes cogerme la cerveza un momento?


----------



## Vinz007

si usa tomar / coger, será como-"Can you "take" my beer for a while?in english,instead of "hold"


----------



## gengo

Vinz007 said:


> *S*i usa tomar / coger,  *¿*será como-"Can you "take" my beer for a while?" in *E*nglish, instead of "hold"*?*



Same thing, right?


----------



## Vinz007

Mm.upto an extend,si


----------



## Circunflejo

Vinz007 said:


> what about sostener?


Correct, but too formal for the average guy/gal on that context.


----------



## Vinz007

Okay 😁😊


----------



## Cenzontle

Wouldn't "tomar" mean can you *drink* my beer?


----------



## michelmontescuba

Cenzontle said:


> Wouldn't "tomar" mean can you *drink* my beer?


Dependiendo del contexto "tomar" puede ser sinónimo de "to drink".


----------



## Nomenclature

Una duda: En esta situación con cámaras y mochilas lo que he escuchado es "Me cuidas esto?"—aunque sea de dos o tres segundos. ¿Funciona con "la cerveza" o no?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Nomenclature said:


> Una duda: En esta situación con cámaras y mochilas lo que he escuchado es "Me cuidas esto?"—aunque sea de dos o tres segundos. ¿Funciona con "la cerveza" o no?


Puede funcionar, si esa cerveza es importante para tí   





Vinz007 said:


> si usa tomar / coger, será como-"Can you "take" my beer for a while?in english,instead of "hold"


If you speak Hindi, I believe _lenaa _can be used in both senses, "to take", and "to hold/brandish".

Both verbs can be applied if you want someone to take care of your of beer while you are occupied elsewhere.

The most general verb for "hold" is "tener" (imperative: _ten, pronominal/emphatic:  tenme) "Ten mi cerveza, tenme la cerveza,  _modal way:_ ¿puedes tener mi cerveza/ tenerme la cerveza?"_
Other possibilities: _sostener_, (imperative: _sostén, pronominal/emphatic sostenme ) "Sostén mi cerveza, sostenme la cerveza, ¿puedes sostener mi cerveza, sostenerme la cerveza")_

If the emphasis is not in the act of physically "supporting" your beer, but in the act of grabbing/taking it (away from you), then there are more possibilities:
The most general verb is "tomar" (but be careful because, in Spanish, this is also a synonym of "beber=to drink", so it would be confusing for a beer): _ Toma mi cerveza
Other possibilities: 
- coger (_imperative_ coge) Coge mi cerveza, cógeme la cerveza, _modal way:_ ¿puedes coger mi cerveza?
- agarrar (imperative: agarra) Agarra my cerveza, agárrame la cerveza, _modal way:_ puedes ¿agarrar(me) la cerveza?_

Obvious caveat: in Argentina and other countries "coger" means "to fuck" much more than "to grab", so use carefully.
And (at least when I was little) "agarrar" was also frowned upon. The usual retort was  "What, do you have garras" == claws?
So "tomar" was the only non-offending option.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Nomenclature said:


> Una duda: En esta situación con cámaras y mochilas lo que he escuchado es "Me cuidas esto?"—aunque sea de dos o tres segundos. ¿Funciona con "la cerveza" o no?


Creo que no. Por lo general nadie pide que le cuiden la cerveza, puesto que si pides que alguien te cuide algo es porque te vas a demorar en recuperarlo, lo cual no tiene sentido en una situación como "can you hold my beer?" donde se entiende que pides que te la aguanten solo un momento, de lo contrario se enfriaría la cerveza supongo. De todas formas no digo que sea imposible, siempre el contexto manda. Por otro lado ¿me cuidas esto? se entiende más como "can you keep this for me?", "can you take care if this for me?", o algo por el estilo.

Edit: publicación cruzada.


----------



## Vinz007

Nice 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Richard Dick

Vinz007 said:


> I like that verb "aguartarse".I think it's used in Chile too.not sure about Mexico or colombia


"Aguantar" en México no. "Agárrame" la cerveza es coloquial, "sostenme" es formal, y "cuídame" la cerveza también se usa en este contexto pero, (figuradamente).


----------



## Vinz007

Tener - is common I think,I will better use tener,aguantar,agarrar.Yes,aguantar is commonly used Chile,Cuba and some other countries I think,.


----------

